# أجهزة التنفس الصناعية



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

أجهزة التنفس الاصطناعية​الفصل الأول​الجهاز التنفسي :​ 
- أهمية الجهاز التنفسي
- دراسة تشريحية للجهاز التنفسي
- وظائف التنفس

أولاً :أهمية جهاز التنفس:
إن للتنفس ما لنبض القلب ودوران الدم من أثر حيوي مباشر في الحفاظ على الحياة إذ أن إمداد خلايا الدم بالأكسجين إمدادا مستمراً غير منقطع أبداً له أهميته في قيام كل خلية من خلايا الجسم بوظائفها .
إن توقف دور الأكسجين في الجسم لمدة لا تتجاوز الدقائق المعدودة نتيجة للاختناق مثلاً يؤدي إلى موت الإنسان إذ أن مركز التنفس في المخ لن يعود إلى استئناف عملية التنفس بعد توقفها ,ولكن التنفس الاصطناعي قد ينجح أحياناً- إذ لم تكن مدة ذلك التوقف قد تجاوزت حدودها المعقولة- في استعادة حركات التنفس الطبيعي واستمرار الحياة .
ثانياً : دراسة تشريحية للجهاز التنفسي:
يتم الحصول على الأكسجين بواسطة عملية التنفس الذي يقوم بها جهاز التنفس الذي يتكون من المجاري التنفسية وتشتمل على سلسلة من أعضاء تنقل الهواء إلى الرئتين هذه الأعضاء هي:
- الحفرتان الأنفيتان 
- البلعوم 
- الحنجرة 
- الرغامى
- القصبات الهوائية 
-الرئتين 
- غشاء الجنب 
-الأوعية الدموية الرئوية

ثالثاً:وظائف التنفس:
يقوم التنفس بالوظائف التالية :
- تزويد الجسم بالأوكسجين من الجو إلى الرئتين, ثم أكسدته في الرئتين بفضل الضغط الجزيئي للأكسجين في الأسناخ والأوعية الدموية.
- طرح ثنائي أكسيد الكربون :وذلك بفضل فرق الضغط الجزيئي له في الخلايا والأوردة والأسناخ .
- المحافظة على التوازن الحمضي القاعدي أو الرقم الهيدروجيني.
-المحافظة على حرارة الجسم: نتيجة لعمليات الاحتراق والهدم والبناء داخل الجسم ترتفع درجة حرارة الجسم الداخلية فيعمل بعدة طرق للتخلص من الحرارة الزائدة وهذه الطرق والوسائل هي : الجهاز العصبي والغدد الصماء والرئتان.
































الفصل الثاني​جهاز التنفس الاصطناعي​​- اسطوانة الغاز

- منظم الضغط 

- مازج الغاز

- مقياس التدفق

- الصمامات الكهرومغناطيسية

- الحاكمة(الريليه)

- الدارة المتكاملة(555)

- آلية عمل الجهاز

- الأجهزة الملحقة بأجهزة التنفس الاصطناعي

- الغازات الطبية وأجهزة الأمان

- إجراءات التعقيم والعزل في وحدات المعالجة التنفسية

- الأخطاء النموذجية وإجراءات صيانة المنفسات

- أهم أعطال الجهاز

​التنفس الصناعي mechanical ventilation


هو طريق للتنفس أوالمساعدة في التنفس باستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي عندما يكون المريض غير قادر على التنفس بالقدر الكافي لعملية تبادل الغازات الكافية لاحتياج الجسم والأنسجة أوعندما يكون المريض غير قادر تماما على أخذ النفس وهذا يرجع إلى عدة أسباب.


الحالات التي تحتاج إلى التنفس الصناعي:

أ- التنفس الصناعي العلاجي therapeutic ventilation:

.1. في حالات فقد الوعي وإنعاش القلب و الصدر.
.2. في حالات الصدمات لتوقف التنفس والقلب.
.3. في حالات أمراض الجهاز العضلي العصبي مثل حالات الوهن العضلي.
.4. في حالة حدوث خلل في الجهاز العصبي مثل إصابة المخ والحبل الشوكي وذلك تحت تأثير مركز التنفس بالمخ.
.5. في حالات إصابة العمود الفقري.
.6. في حالات أمراض الجهاز التنفسي التي تؤدى إلى نقص الأكسجين مثل COBDو pulmonary edema و RDS .
.7. في حالات أمراض القلب مثل CONGESTIVE HEART Failure و حالات الصدمة القلبية.

ب- تنفس صناعي إجباري:

.1. بعد العمليات الجراحية مثل عمليات القلب المفتوح والعمليات التي تحتاج إلى تخدير طويل
.2. في حالات اصبات الرأس وذلك لتأثر مركز التنفس بالمخ.



مؤشرات وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعي:

.1. عدد مرات التنفس اكبر من 35 نفس/دقيقة ( المعدل الطبيعي 16-24نفس / دقيقة)
.2. حجم الهواء في التنفس الواحد اقل من 5مم/كجم من وزن الجسم (المعدل الطبيعي 5- 7 مل/كجم من وزن الجسم)
.3. نسبة الأكسجين في تحليل الغازات بالدم اقل من 60 مم زئبقي (المعدل الطبيعي من 75- 100مم زئبقي على الهواء)
.4. نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون اكبر 60مم زئبقي (المعدل الطبيعي من 35- 40مم زئبقي(
وجود بعض المؤشرات الأخرى مثل الازرقاق – عرق غزير – اضطراب في الوعي – تنفس سطحي وسريع.


الطرق المختلفة لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي modes of ventilation
توجد عدة طرق لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي ولكن يوجد ثلاث أنواع هم الأكثر استخدام هما:

التنفس الصناعي الإجباري المستمر CMV
وهو يكون اختصار ل Controlled Mechanical Ventilation وعن طريقه يعطي الجهاز المريض عدد مرات تنفس وحجم من الهواء محدد على الجهاز ويتم ضبطه بواسطة الطبيب وفي هذه الحالة لا يأخذ المريض أي نفس و لكن يعتمد اعتماد كلى على الجهاز فقط.

استخدام هذه الطريقة:
- تستخدم للمرضى المصابين بإصابات الرأس حيث توقف مركز التنفس وارتفاع الضغط داخل المخ.
- أثناء العمليات الجراحية وذلك لإعطاء المريض أدوية مخدرة وأدوية ترخى العضلات.



التنفس المتوافق بين الجهاز والمريضSIMV :

وهو يكون اختصار لي Synchronous Intermittent Mandatory Ventilation وهى طريقة لإمداد المريض مرات من التنفس بحجم محدد من الهواء علي الجهاز ولكن الجهاز يعطى فرصة للمريض لأخذ نفس بنفسه وتستخدم كطريقة لبدء فصل المريض من جهاز التنفس الصناعي حيث يجعل المريض يتنفس ثم الجهاز يكمل باقي النفس.

التنفس عن طريق إعطاء هواء بضغط CPAP:

وهى طريقة لإمداد المريض بهواء تحت ضغط معين أثناء عملية التنفس مع السماح لدخول ببعض الهواء داخل الحويصلات الهوائية بالرئة مما يساعد على عملية تبادل الغازات وزيادة كفاءة الرئتين وتستخدم عمد فصل المريض من جهاز التنفس الصناعي

دور التمريض قبل وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعي:

.1. تحضير الجهاز والتأكد من كل الوصلات وكفاءتها واختبار الجهاز والتأكد من كفاءته.
.2. توصيل الجهاز بالكهرباء ومصدر الأكسجين والكهرباء.
.3. تحضير أنبوبة قصبة هوائية+منظار حنجري.
.4. انبوباج + ماسك
.5. جهاز تشفيط + 2 جهاز قسطرة تشفيط (للفم والأنبوبة الحنجرية(
.6. ماء معقم
.7. رباط شاش + بلاستير
.8. أنبوبة معدية + جوانتي معقم + جوانتى نظيف


دور التمريض أثناء وبعد وضع المريض علي جهاز التنفس الصناعي:

.1. ملاحظة العلامات الحيوية للمريض وملاحظة المونيتور لأي تغير في ضربات القلب (عددها أو شكلها)
.2. ملاحظة لون المريض (ملاحظة أي زرقة أو تغير لون المريض)
.3. كمية الهواء الداخل لصدر المريض وذلك باستخدام سماعة الطبيب.
.4. ملاحظة جهاز التنفس الصناعي للآتي:
· كمية الهواء الداخل للمريض في كل نفس tidal volum وهى من 5 إلى 7مل/كجم من وزن الجسم
· معدل التنفس = 16 إلى 24 مرة/دقيقة
· ضغط الهواء الداخل والخارج لأنة مؤشر لكفاءة الرئة ومرونتها وهو من 10 إلى 20 سم/ماء
· حدوث أي ارتفاع في ضغط الهواء فهو مؤشر لحدوث مشكلة مثل تجمع الإفرازات داخل صدر المريض أو بداية يقظة المريض على الجهاز من تأثير المخدر أو وجود ضغط على أنابيب جهاز التنفس الصناعي.

5. ملاحظة حركة صدر المريض:
لابد أن تكون متساوية في كلا الرئتين لضمان تساوى توزيع الهواء على الرئتين وذلك لاحتمال دخول أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية ETT في أحدى الرئتين دون الأخرى خصوصا الرئة اليمنى لأن الشعب الهوائية اليمنى اقصر واعرض وعمودية عن الشعب اليسرى مما يسهل دخول أي جسم غريب بها أو دخول الأنبوبة الحنجرية بها في البداية.

6. ملاحظة المرطب:
ملاحظة مستوى الماء يجب أن يكون عند المستوى المحدد على المرطب وملاحظة درجة حرارة المرطب : يجب أن تكون عند المستوى بين 34 إلى 36 درجة مئوية.

7. التشفيط من الأنبوبة الحنجرية والفم والأنف حسب احتياج المريض.
8. العناية بأنبوبة القصبة الهوائية.
9. تقليب المريض وتغير وضعة بالفراش حسب حالتة الصحية لتحريك الإفرازات داخل صدر المريض لتسهيل تشفيطها وتجنب قراح الفراش.
10. تمرينات للصدر والأطراف باستمرار.
11. العناية بنظافة المريض.
12. تغذية المريض من الأنبوبة المعدية وبكميات التي يحددها الطبيب


المشاكل التي يمكن أن تحدث أثناء وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعيalarm:

.1. كمية الهواء الداخل في النفس الواحد قليلة Low Tidal Volum:
وهذا يمكن أن يحدث نتيجة:
أ*. البالون الخاص بأنبوبةالقصبة الهوائية غير ممتلئة – أو تسرب الهواء من البالون.
ب*. المريض يتنفس بنفسه.
ت*. عدم توصيل الأنابيب مع بعضها في دائرة محكمة
ث*. وجود شرخ في أي وعاء خاص بالجهاز مثل المرطب فيجب التأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات قبل وأثناء الاستخدام

2. عدم دخول هواء للمريض Notidal Volum:
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة :
أ*. فك أحدى الأنابيب من بعضها.
ب*. توقف في جهاز التنفس الصناعي نتيجة لعطل فني.
ت*. انقطاع التيار الكهربي فلذلك يجب على الممرضة ملاحظة المريض باستمرار للتأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات وعمل اللازم عند حدوث أي مشكلة.

3. ارتفاع في ضغط الهواءhigh Pressure:
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة:
أ*. ضغط المريض بأسنانه على أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية فيجب وضع ممر هوائي.
ب*. وجود ثنى في الأنبوبة الحنجرية أو الجهاز أو يكون شي ضاغط على الأنبوبة الخاصة بالجهاز.
ت*. وجود ماء في الأنابيب.
ث*. وجود إفرازات بصدر المريض تحتاج إلى تشفيط.
ج*. المريض يقاوم الجهاز.
ح*. تكون نهاية الأنبوبة الحنجرية ملتصقة بجدار القصبة الهوائية أو موجودة داخل احد الرئتين.

4.انخفاض ضغط الهواء Low Pressure:
ويحدث نتيجة:
أ*. فصل احد أجزاء أنابيب جهاز التنفس الصناعي عن الأخرى.
ب*. وجود ثقب في المرطب أو قطع بالأنابيب يسمح بتسريب الهواء وتقليل الضغط.
ت*. البالون الخاص بالأنبوبة الحنجرية تكون غير ممتلئة بالهواء كمية كافية.

5. انخفاض الأكسجين Low Oxygen Inlet:
وتكون نتيجة مشكلة بمركز الأكسجين أو خرطوم الأكسجين غير متصل بالجهاز جيدا أو غير متصل بالشبكة جيدً.


تقييم المريض قبل فصلة من جهاز التنفس الصناعي:
- المريض واعي ويقظ وغير متهيج.
- عدم وجود نزيف – سخونة-الم شديد.
- خلل في انتظام ضربات القلب.
- خلل في نتيجة تحليل الغازات بالدم.
- تغير في لون المريض.


دور التمريض عند فصل المريض من على جهاز التنفس الصناعي:

.1. شرح خطوات العمل للمريض لتقليل خوف وقلق المريض .
.2. وضع المريض في وضع الجلوس.
.3. تشفيط من أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية والفم والحلق لأن أي تجمع للإفرازات داخل الحلق يعمل على زيادة مخاطرة العدوى بعد نزع أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية.
.4. تفريغ بالون القصبة الهوائية من الهواء تماما.
.5. يشجع المريض على اخذ بعض الأنفاس.
.6. ثم تنزع القصبة الهوائية.
.7. يشجع المريض على الكحة وطرد البلغم والإفرازات من الفم وعمل تمرينات تنفس
.8. يوضع ماسك أكسجين رطب.
.9. ملاحظة تغير في نفس ولون المريض أوفي درجة وعيه.
.10. ملاحظة العلامات الحيوية باستمرار.
.11. عمل غازات بالدم لمعرفة نسبة تشبع الدم بالأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون.


ملحوظة هامة جدا

يجب على التمريض تحضير أدوات وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعي عند فصل المريض عن الجهاز وذلك لاحتمال عدم قدرة المريض على التنفس واحتياجه لجهاز التنفس مرة أخرى


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 يناير 2010)




----------



## mai hussein (25 يناير 2010)

_جزاك الله كل الخير وجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك_
_مجهود رائع_


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## medical.eng89 (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير
موضوع متميز ونتمنى تدعيمه بالصور


----------



## MOUDY99 (28 يناير 2010)

هذه بعض الصور قد تفيدكم


----------



## ليدي لين (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح المفصل والوافي


----------



## الطموحة (1 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا 
و جزاك الله خير الثواب **على هذا الشرح*


----------



## أبو موئل (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور


----------



## محمد مصطفي2 (3 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا 
و جزاك الله خير الثواب على هذا الشرح*​


----------



## صفوان2011 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ممكن ان تشرحو لي باقي الأنظمة APRV,DUOPAP,APVsimv.APVcmv


----------



## ahmadba (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شي حلو مشكور


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (5 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## روضة الجنات (5 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت لو معلومات اكتر عن مكونات الجهاز


----------



## dr-fahd (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا*

شكراً


----------

